# Domain Renewal Notice But Site Domain's Expiration not anytime soon



## blueskypoetry (May 7, 2017)

Hi. I'm new here to the forum and I signed up mainly because I have this lingering problem on how to access my site Solitary Thoughts – Everything else deemed cathartic .

For days on end, I haven't been able to access my site because of this domain renewal notice landing page that keeps on surfacing in place of my actual web page (I asked my friend to access my site and according to her, it works perfectly). I started WhoIS and I took note of the fact that the domain would still expire in december, 2017 and right now is merely the month of May. I tried flushing router DNS, clearing all my browser's caches, renewing the IP and other measures to no avail. Take note that this happens every time after I access the website ONCE in a day (and after I do, this occurs).

For your reference, here is the screenshot:










I would appreciate any help you can give. Thanks in advance.


----------

